# Balance Sheet Share Capital



## PeterSellers (4 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I have a question about the Share Capital figure on the Balance Sheet.

When the figure appears without further explaination:
Does it usually represent?
1 Issued Share Capital
2 Called Share Capital
3 Paid Share Capital

If it includes uppaid share capital I presume this would be reflected in the Accounts Receivable section?


----------



## Paddy199 (4 Mar 2010)

Hi,

Its issued. 

Check the B1 filed with Companies Registration Office to find if its paid or unpaid. 

To be honest, you will very rarely see them classified as unpaid. If they are, in the accounts they should be classified as unpaid share capital usually in other debtors or directors current accounts. Sometimes its just lost in the P&L because its such a small amount.

Whether shares are paid for or not makes a huge difference when disputes arise.

Patrick


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Mar 2010)

Peter

I presume that is just an academic question and not related to a real life situation? 

I have never seen share capital issued but not called up anwhere apart from my accountancy training.

The only practical use I can think of would be a joint venture type company which would require the partners to put in a lot of capital over a few years. 

Brendan


----------



## PeterSellers (5 Mar 2010)

Thanks for responses,

I was just wondering because I never bothered to pay €100 Issued Share Capital in my own company, and I thought I read somewhere that on the Abridged balance sheet for the CRO the figure should be called up and paid.

I was putting the Issued figure on the Balance Sheet.

Probably does't matter for such a small figure but I was curious.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Mar 2010)

Doesn't matter at all, but why not just lodge the share capital to the company and then you dont' need to worry about it?


----------

